# Other human hazards to muskrat



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> When I see that I find another area to hunt! At our camp you are welcome to have a beer or two at lunch, you just can't touch a firearm for the rest of the day. It was the rule long before I was old enough to hunt.
> 
> Alcohol and guns don't mix.
> 
> John


Basically the same at our camp, the only thing to drink in our blinds was coffee. No one had any alcohol till after we came in for the evening. Back in the days when there were actually deer around Grayling we would stay out all day. We would pack a lunch and come in after dark. Then the drinking began in earnest!


----------

